# Golden loves his bath!



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Just saw this video on the news today. Another reason why I love Goldens!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I just saw that too, thought it was pretty amazing. 

That's one very relaxed happy Golden enjoying being pampered.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow....I want one of those! LOL


----------



## kbear (Aug 27, 2014)

omg, the dog laying on his back is hilarious!!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## ashurjames (Oct 15, 2014)

The Dog is just relaxing in an hangover style and enjoying its bathing


----------



## Zuzu Rawlie (Nov 5, 2013)

That's amazing!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

My dog will be like that one day, won't she?


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

love it! That golden sure loves getting pampered!


----------



## kbear (Aug 27, 2014)

I need to show riley that video because so far she is not enjoying the bathing experience:no:


----------



## Sanna Fase (Jun 5, 2014)

Whoa! Is that a lot of soap, or am I not using enough! LOL


----------

